# Grub menu.lst help



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi there!
The same thing happened to me, it`s not because of the xp iso, it`s probably because of the way grub maps the image file (doesn`t handle large image files very well).
I still have this problem so if u fixed it please tell me how. tx


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I see that you are having the same issue as this user. 

IF you think that you are having a problem with GRUB and the menu.lst file, then lets start there. I would like to see what your menu.lst file says. I would also like to see what your partition table is like if you could post the output for this command.

```
fdisk -l
```
Cheers!


----------



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you wmorri for the quick reply, i will post the menu.lst file in a minute, about the partition table, i didn`t understand wich partition table you are talking about, the one on the usb? (cause there is where i have the grub bootloader). P.S. i intend to use the usb stick on more than one pc, is the partition table on the pc relevant?. Thanks again.


----------



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the menu.lst:

*gfxmenu (hd0,0)/boot/Splash/Snaiya
timeout 30
default 0

splashimage=(hd0,0)/splash.xpm.gz

title ******* < Multi boot utility > *********
root

title ____________________________________________
root

title
root

title
root

title -> Boot from Hard Drive - Windows XP (NTLDR)
fallback 1
find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /ntldr
map () (hd0)
map (hd0) ()
map --rehook
find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /ntldr
chainloader /ntldr
savedefault --wait=2

title -> Boot from Hard Drive - Windows Vista/7 (BOOTMGR)
fallback 2
find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /bootmgr
map () (hd0)
map (hd0) ()
map --rehook
find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /bootmgr
chainloader /bootmgr
savedefault --wait=2

title ____________________________________________
root

title -> Boot Windows XP SP3
find --set-root /xp.iso
map /xp.iso (hd32)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader (hd32)
boot

title -> Boot Windows XP SP3 lite
find --set-root /xplite.iso
map /xplite.iso (hd32)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader (hd32)
boot


title -> Boot Hiren Boot CD10
find --set-root /hbcd10.iso
map /hbcd10.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot


title -> Boot Ultimate Boot CD 4.1.1
find --set-root /ubcd411.iso
map /ubcd411.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot

title -> Acronis True Image 2009
find --set-root /bootcd.iso
map /bootcd.iso (hd32)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader (hd32)

title -> Acronis Disk Director Suite 10
find --set-root /Acronis.iso
map /Acronis.iso (hd32)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader (hd32)

title -> Acronis AIO Bot media
find --set-root /acronism.iso
map /acronism.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot

title -> Trinity Rescue Kit 3.3
find --set-root /trk33.iso
map /trk33.iso (0xff) || map --mem /trk33.iso (0xff)
map --hook
root (hd32)
chainloader (0xff)

title MemTest86+
kernel /memtest.bin

title Reboot
reboot

# title Trinity Rescue Kit 3.3 (default)
# kernel /kernel.trk ramdisk_size=49152 root=/dev/ram0 vga=788 splash=verbose pci=conf1 vollabel=MULTIPASSinitrd /initrd.trk*

I have all the iso`s in the root of my usb drive.
I believe that my problem has something to do with the map command, i think it does not recognize my hdd drives because i get an error message with Acronis too (does not "see" any hdd drives).


----------



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to add that when i chose "Boot Hirren boot CD" it DOES see my hdd drives


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to see the fdisk output for the flash drive if that is the drive that you are having the problems with. Then I will be able to compare the fdisk and your menu.lst file to make sure that all the partitions match up.

Also, it appears to me as though you are setting up your flashdrive to boot a lot of different ISO's. Let me know if this is correct, because I have a video that can help you with setting up a multi-boot flash drive.

Cheers!


----------



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to see the fdisk output for the flash drive if that is the drive that you are having the problems with. Then I will be able to compare the fdisk and your menu.lst file to make sure that all the partitions match up.
> 
> ...


You are right!, i want to setup my flashdrive to boot multiple iso`s, as about the fdisk output, well, i don`t have the tools to run fdisk right now, but i will post it tomorow, i look forward for that video u said, thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Here is the video that I talked about. It should help you with setting this up.

I don't need that fdisk if you follow this video.

Cheers!


----------



## bulbucila (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the video, it looks intersting, i took a quick look over it and it seems that it doesn`t adress my issue (i will take a closer look when i get home), my issue was with windows xp installation and some of the acronis utilities, the others work fine (ubcd, hiren`s, etc).Cheers.


----------

